
What India is doing to fight Covid-19 - praving5
https://www.indiatoday.in/india/story/pm-modi-address-on-coronavirus-live-updates-rumours-about-pending-national-lockdown-false-say-pmo-sources-1657548-2020-03-19#60184
======
known
US/Japan/Germany are leading the World in developing Vaccine for #COVID2019
while India is struck with #CowUrine and #JanataCurfew

